# The SBHonline Community Daily > Restaurants Wine & Food Off The Island >  >  Looking for a different brisket recipe

## JEK

Anyone have one? Video preferred.

----------


## GramChop

i know someone who knows someone who has a dog that knows someone who has a really cool and interesting brisket recipe.  maybe they will share it with us!

----------


## andynap

I just did one yesterday- quick and easy- it's ready to go back in the oven now for 30 minutes for dinner. You don't need video- it's really easy. If you want I'll type out the recipe after dinner. I tasted it yesterday before it rested and it's delicious.

----------


## MIke R

brisket is very easy...but I dont have a video

----------


## andynap

Mine is done in the oven- I don't know how one can be done dry on a BBQ grill- it has to be done wet to break down the tissue-

----------


## JEK

> i know someone who knows someone who has a dog that knows someone who has a really cool and interesting brisket recipe.  maybe they will share it with us!



  We have a winner!

----------


## andynap

This was the winner- fabulous tonight- 


My Mother's Brisket

Gourmet  | December 1995



yield: Serves 8 to 10
Ingredients

    * a 5- to 6-pound first-cut beef brisket
    * 3 tablespoons vegetable oil
    * 3 large yellow onions, cut into 1/2-inch pieces (about 5 cups or 3 pounds)
    * 2 or 3 large garlic cloves, or to taste, minced
    * 1 teaspoon paprika, preferably Hungarian
    * 3/4 teaspoon salt
    * 3/4 teaspoon freshly ground pepper


Preparation

Preheat oven to 375°F.

In a Dutch oven or other heavy baking pan large enough to hold brisket heat 1 tablespoon oil in oven 10 minutes. Pat brisket dry and season with salt and pepper. Roast brisket in pan, uncovered, 30 minutes.

While brisket is roasting, in a large heavy skillet cook onions in remaining 2 tablespoons oil over moderately high heat, stirring, until softened and beginning to turn golden. Reduce heat and cook onions, stirring occasionally and reducing heat if necessary, until deep golden, about 20 minutes more. Stir in garlic, paprika, salt, and pepper and cook 1 minute. Stir in 3 cups water and bring to a boil.

Spoon onion mixture over brisket and bake, covered, with lid 1/2 inch ajar, 3 1/2 hours, or until brisket is tender. (Check pan every hour and if necessary add more water.) Remove brisket from oven and let cool in onion mixture 1 hour.

Remove brisket from pan, scraping onion mixture back into pan, and chill, wrapped in foil, overnight. Spoon onion mixture into a 1-quart measure and chill, covered, overnight.

Preheat oven to 350°F.

Discard fat from onion mixture, add enough water to mixture to measure 3 cups total, and in a blender blend gravy until smooth. Slice brisket against the grain (thick or thin, as you prefer). In a large ovenproof skillet heat gravy until hot, add brisket, and heat in oven 30 minutes.

----------


## GramChop

i watched the entire video and even wrote down the recipe!  i like simple and that's about as simple as you can get!

maybe he'll post it later.

----------


## JEK

That looks respectable, but it isn't what I had in mind . . .

----------


## MIke R

this is the one I use



    4 Idaho potatoes, peeled and cut into    1/2-inch slices
     2 tablespoons vegetable oil
     1 (5- to 6-pound) first-cut or flat-cut brisket
     2 large onions, peeled and cut into 1/4-inch slices
     4 garlic cloves, peeled and minced
     1 (12-ounce) can beer
     1/2 cup low-sodium beef broth
     4 celery stalks, cut into 1/2-inch slices
     1/2 cup tomato paste
     1 (14 1/2-ounce) can stewed tomatoes
     2 bay leaves
     1/2 cup packed dark brown sugar
     1/3 cup Dijon mustard
     1/2 cup red wine vinegar
     1/4 cup regular molasses
     1/3 cup soy sauce
     1 teaspoon paprika
     Salt and freshly ground black pepper to taste


Lay the potatoes across the bottom of the insert of the slow cooker.

Heat 1 tablespoon of the oil in a large sauté pan over medium-high heat. Brown the brisket well on all sides. Place the browned meat in the slow cooker insert. Add more oil, if needed, and sauté the onions until soft, about 4 minutes. Add the garlic and cook 2 minutes more. Scrape the vegetables into the insert.

Pour the beer and broth into the sauté pan and bring to a boil, scraping up the meat bits in the pan with a wooden spoon. Pour over the meat. Add the celery, tomato paste, stewed tomatoes, bay leaves, brown sugar, mustard, vinegar, molasses, soy sauce, and paprika to the insert. Cover and cook for 8 hours on LOW or 5 to 6 hours on HIGH, or until the meat is fork-tender.

Remove the meat to a cutting board and slice it thinly against the grain. Skim any fat from the cooking liquid, discard the bay leaves, taste for seasoning, and add salt and pepper. Transfer the meat and potatoes to a serving platter or serve them on individual plates. Spoon the cooking liquid on top or on the side.

----------


## andynap

The one I had tonight was probably one of the tenderest briskets I ever had- I used a 2 lb piece of 1st cut and cut the cooking time to 3 hours. The recipe can't be any easier.

----------


## JEK

I was thinking of a brisket in a bag . . . .

----------


## andynap

Really? A Dutch Oven performs the same function.

----------


## JEK

One of those oven bags. I don't know, I saw it on the *Internet* . . .

----------


## GramChop

come on, you know who you are!  post it already!!!!

----------


## JEK

Excuse me, do I know you?

----------


## GramChop

i didn't mean "You"  i meant the "you" who originated the brisket recipe.  we know who he is ...you and i!

this is getting confusing!

----------


## andynap

Anything in an oven bag can't be good.

----------


## Jeanette

I am making the mysterious recipe tomorrow just so I can use up my 5 year old leftover turkey bags.  My Westie saw the video and got some fancy idea about sitting on the kitchen counter while I cook.

----------


## Grey

This group seems feisty today!  Either way, all this brisket talk is making me quite hungry at 10:30am....

----------


## GramChop

rumor has it that some forum member who has a really cute dog posted a video of a fabulously simple brisket recipe on some other networking website.  i, for one, would love for that video to surface over here!

----------


## JEK

I think that is up to the dog's owner to throw that bone . .  .

----------


## GramChop

i agree....!

so.....come on dog owner....throw that bone already!!!

----------


## RickyG

I gotta get out more.....

Jacki B for Brisket

----------


## JEK

Merci!

----------


## GramChop

YAY...the guy with the dog and the wife that cooks the killer brisket comes through!!!!!

that recipe is just too good to not share!!!  plus, the video is good for a few chuckles and smiles!!

----------


## RickyG

Jeez! I never knew that this section was down here!  Is this forum new or sumthin?

----------


## GramChop

this is what happens when you take your face from behind the lens!  there's a whole new world out there...just waitin' to be discovered!!!

----------


## RickyG

JackiB says that JEK is a funny guy!  

_Looking for a different brisket recipe        Anyone have one? Video preferred._ 

Went right over my head......

----------


## phil62

Jacki B that was a great video. Hi to the cameraman and your little technical assistant. Amy

----------


## andynap

> Anyone have one? Video preferred.




You went thru this whole charade so you could push a competing website??

----------


## JEK

YouTube? Nappy, don't you recognize the actors in the video?

----------


## andynap

Why didn't you just post the video- I thought you really wanted a brisket recipe. Obviously an inside joke between you and Missy-

----------


## JEK

No, actually most of us on Facebook and SBHO were in on it. I didn't want to post the video without the Little Dog's explicit permission. Now that you are over the outrage, what did you think of Jacki's creation?

----------


## andynap

Not outraged at all- I like Jackie and I am sorry she opted out of here but I don't like the recipe- no dry onion mix or chili sauce in the traditional recipe and nothing can taste better than the one I posted.

----------


## JEK

> . . . nothing can taste better than the one I posted.



Wow! Without trying it. I'll try both and get back to you.

----------


## andynap

No reason to reinvent the wheel and Knorrs Onion Mix doesn't appeal to me.

----------


## RickyG

> Why didn't you just post the video- I thought you really wanted a brisket recipe. Obviously an inside joke between you and Missy-



Andy, you are not alone.  I also thought that JEK was actually looking for a recipe!  I am gonna give your recipe a shot....will let you know.

----------


## Jeanette

For Sunday dinner, I  am going to make Andy's Bolognese recipe that I never got to make this winter (probably due to some nightmare of a snowstorm).

----------

